# Hazy gold solution from Acid/Bleach disolve.



## Eamonn (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi

I have recently been having problems getting a clear solution,after filtering, of some gold foils disolved in Hydrochloric acid and bleach mix. 
I have done this many times and got a clear solution.
I have started using thick bleach from Tesco(UK superstore), its in a yellow bottle and suspect this might be the problem. 
I can't remember if the hazy solution correlates to when I started using the thick bleach.
Anyone know if my suspsions are correct. I have ordered some hypochlotite soluton so I will know more on my next batch.

Cheers


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 18, 2015)

Hazy it's possibly just salt mate.

Try diluting it with water and see what happens. If it goes away then it's nothing to do with the impurities in the bleach. You really should be using Hypochlorite though since it's so readily available over here. Again though unless you dilute with water you can get salt precipitating and clouding in the solution. 

Jon


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 18, 2015)

I would agree with your suspicions. I would suspect the thickeners as well.

Dave


----------



## jason_recliner (Jul 19, 2015)

I've seen my initial filtrate look cloudy and possibly even have a few paper fibres.
So now when I filter, I like to take the filtrate and filter it again, or maybe even a third pass.
As the filter paper gradually clogs, subsequent passes become slower with respect to the first pass, which shows it's working.


----------



## Eamonn (Jul 19, 2015)

Jason- I did pass it through the same filter paper 3 times but the haze didn't improve.

Jon. Im interested what concentration hypochlorite do you use.

Cheers for the comments.

Eamonn


----------



## nickvc (Jul 19, 2015)

Just buy cheap plain bleach no additives or perfumes the concentration doesn't have to be high for it to work, in fact too high a concentration can work against you with excess fumes and harder to remove it all before precipitation.


----------



## Geo (Jul 19, 2015)

If the turbidity is enough for you to see cloudiness, it could be some form of salt as stated above. Let the solution sit undisturbed for a day or two to see if anything settles out. If you do get a sediment, siphon or otherwise remove the solution from the top down stopping before you get to the sediment.


----------

